# Im going to go look at this guy this week



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Im really wanting a Mini Lamancha doe but everyone that calls me only has bucks. So im going to look at a F-1 Mini Lamancha buck he is 6 weeks old. Mom is a full lamancha dad is a Nigerian. I will go and look at him to see if he looks like he might grow to tall. He was a single to a FF so we will see. 
Anyway i love his color with his eyes he has a cute nice face. Not sure what color he real is. The owner told me over the phone brown and white. I know the pic is not good but he looks like a gold and white looks like a chamoisee, swiss mixed color pattern lol i dont know he is cute anyway. And i love his name Grasshopper. And im thinking i could breed him to Daisy she is 23 inches tall my tallest goat out there. Maybe Darla, and butterscotch to depending on height.
Could i use him by 6 to 7 months? Im thinking about using him this fall then after the moms kid in the spring and i get a doe from him i want to sell him. And figure spring is the time to do it. I might re breed some of the does if i like what he gave me before he goes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is so cute...good luck.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's adorable


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You might be able to use him at 6-7 months. Just depends on how well he grows...if he shows and interest...and if he is mentally mature enough to get the job done. 

He's a cutie...and I love his markings too! :thumb: Let us know if you get him! :greengrin:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Had 1 other person call me last night so im going to look at him to. The second boy is by a mini mancha mom and a Nigerian dad. She said he has brown eyes is white with some black spots on his hind end. She told me he is moon spotted but black spots are not moon spotted if i remember. .
Even if he is not as pretty i might choose him as he will stay small and i would not need to worry about the other one getting to tall and breeding some of my little goats. :hair: I can tell this is going to be a hard decision i love color and this boy lacks color. But she breeds for the milk pail sooo my does i keep from him would at least have improved udders if i do start milking. Hoping white is not dominate trait. Well atleast as he matured he would change to a stinky yellow color :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would be more inclined to go with a mini mancha/nigerian cross. It would be a little "safer" using him on nigerian does. Using a large breed cross buck on nigerian does...the birth size may be a bit larger than you'd want. :shrug:

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i got the smaller cross i will make a new post and show him of as i need naming help.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> I would be more inclined to go with a mini mancha/nigerian cross. It would be a little "safer" using him on nigerian does. Using a large breed cross buck on nigerian does...the birth size may be a bit larger than you'd want. :shrug:
> 
> Let us know how it goes!


Personally... I would not feel comfortable, no matter what generation of mini he may be, using a buck that has a large sized goat in his direct lineage on purebred or mini on mini crosses. No way. Mini's already have higher likelihood for kidding mishaps, and using a buck mixed with a large sized goat on mini goats is not a risk worth taking, in my honest opinion.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^I totally agree. I think it's a really big risk that has a good chance of ending up in some really bad birthing problems or C-sections.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I really wanted a doe but there were no does in my area. Been looking of and on for 2 yrs. All i ever seen was bucks. Tried to get my friend to let my buck breed her Lamnchas but she wanted pure babies. Dont fill safe just letting my buck breed some one else does even with a contract. People or to mean know days. And i did not have room for a full sized Lamancha. So i took the only choice being offered. There were always mini mancha bucks online. I will watch his size but mom was tiny and dad was small he is 3/4 nigerian dwarf and 1/4 Lamancha.
So to me i would be taking the same risk breeding a mini macha girl to a mini buck as she has the big genes in her right? But i don't see a lot of c-sections on them.
I guess its a risk i will be taking to get a doe since i have him know. I tough if he is mini he would be fine.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I


TiffofMo said:


> So to me i would be taking the same risk breeding a mini macha girl to a mini buck as she has the big genes in her right?


The Mini Mancha shouldn't have probs being bred to a mini buck because his kids would be small .the other way ( mini mancha buck to mini doe ) there might be a chance that his kids might take after his larger size ancestors... IMO ... But then again he might not.. Just use your judgement I'm a newbie :wink: :greengrin:


----------

